# Chinese



## Kaylz (Nov 26, 2016)

So it's meant to be chinese for supper tonight anyone able to advise me on what would be best, and what carb content there is please, thanks x


----------



## Amigo (Nov 26, 2016)

Kaylz said:


> So it's meant to be chinese for supper tonight anyone able to advise me on what would be best, and what carb content there is please, thanks x



Chinese can be tricky (especially for me who as a type 2 is diet controlled only). It's obviously the noodles and rice that do the most damage carb wise and the sugary type sauces. A portion of sweet and sour pork for instance can have 70 grams of carb before you start on the rice. I don't know how much carb you can tolerate but personally I tend to go for a foo yung dish which can have about 9 grams of carb a portion. I do better with fried rice than the more gluttonous, sticky plain rice they serve and can get away with half a portion served with beef in black bean sauce. Black bean sauce seems to be one of the lower carb sauces. Many Chinese dishes contain cornflour to thicken and coat the meat and that alone pushes up the carb content.

See what you fancy from the menu and google the carb content, that's the best thing to do. Enjoy!


----------



## Ljc (Nov 26, 2016)

If you know what you're going to have , do a google for the carbs.


----------



## Kaylz (Nov 26, 2016)

I fancy the Chicken Maryland to be honest yeah "Chinese" night and I fancy a european dish haha to be fair I'd just want the chicken to be honest so anyone know that haha  x


----------



## Amigo (Nov 26, 2016)

Kaylz said:


> I fancy the Chicken Maryland to be honest yeah "Chinese" night and I fancy a european dish haha to be fair I'd just want the chicken to be honest so anyone know that haha  x



I suspect they'll fry it so this may help;

https://recipes.sparkpeople.com/recipe-calories.asp?recipe=2053903

I notice this is an American recipe, I suspect the carb content would be lower from the Chinese restaurant depending on what they coat it in.


----------



## Kaylz (Nov 26, 2016)

Yeah it's fried it's just the chicken I want but might just have to give it a miss as can't find much out at all and I have to put the carbs into my meter so it helps decide how much insulin I take and I don't want to get it wrong


----------



## Amigo (Nov 26, 2016)

A chicken foo yung would be a good option and very tasty!


----------



## Kaylz (Nov 26, 2016)

Nah really just wanted fried chicken but will probably have to give it a miss as googling isn't helping me either  x


----------



## Robin (Nov 26, 2016)

Don't worry too much, Kaylz, in a years time, you'll have had so much practice that you'll be able to look at something and guesstimate the carbs in it fairly accurately. It's early days, and it takes time to build up the experience.


----------



## Kaylz (Nov 26, 2016)

I've ordered a ham and chicken omelette but still have no idea what to enter this as into my meter it's getting me that down i'm bursting into tears for no apparent reason x


----------



## Robin (Nov 26, 2016)

Kaylz, it just occurred to me, have you got a reference book or App that can help you with carb counts when you haven't got a packet with nutritional info on it? There's a book called Carbs and Calories which a lot of people on here use, which has pictures as well as lists of foods, so you can match things when you eat out, or have a take away.( it also exists as an App, but costs £3.99 and has mixed reviews). I use the myfitnesspal app, the free basic version, where you can type in any food and it comes up with a list of suggestions, and you can choose the one that most closely matches what you've got in front of you if you can't find an exact match.
What you've chosen tonight sounds virtually carb free. That doesn't mean to say you won't need any insulin, as your body will break down protein into glucose, just much more slowly. Sometimes we all report to guesswork, just err on the safe side, and if after four hours you test and you are high, you can do a small correction dose. ( does your meter do this for you? I'm not familiar with the sort of 'thinking' meters). Be careful about doing one at bedtime though, it's probably better at this stage to wake up a bit on the high side than over correct and have a hypo in the middle of the night.
 If you wake up high tomorrow morning, don't beat yourself up, just record the results, and next time you'll have more of an idea of your insulin needs. Much as it would be lovely to calculate exactly what you need, it often doesn't work out like that, and with experience, it becomes more of an art than a science.


----------



## Kaylz (Nov 26, 2016)

I won't be up to test after 4 hours planning on doing it after 2 hours is this ok x


----------



## Robin (Nov 26, 2016)

Kaylz said:


> I won't be up to test after 4 hours planning on doing it after 2 hours is this ok x


Don't do a correction based on what your levels are after two hours if you decided to take insulin with your meal, because you will still have active insulin in your system. The test is worth doing and recording, but I would never act on a two hour reading if I still had active short term insulin on board. If you are worried that your reading at that point is massively high, it may be one of those occasions when you need to set an alarm for later in the night, wake up, and check. Otherwise, if it's not too bad, this is one of those occasions where you may just have to see what happens by tomorrow morning, then record and learn!
If you didn't take any insulin with your meal, and you are high after two hours, then if you know how to calculate a correction dose, (if your DSN has suggested how much insulin ought to drop you how much on your meter, for example) do a conservative one.


----------



## Kaylz (Nov 26, 2016)

I took my insulin as had a piece of bread as well in the 4 hours since I last ate I've only gone up point 3 and we haven't really gone in to too much depth about correction and I'm unsure if I take a correction unit or 2 do I have to eat something after doing so x


----------



## Robin (Nov 26, 2016)

Kaylz said:


> I took my insulin as had a piece of bread as well in the 4 hours since I last ate I've only gone up point 3 and we haven't really gone in to too much depth about correction and I'm unsure if I take a correction unit or 2 do I have to eat something after doing so x


I wouldn't do a correction if you haven't discussed it yet - it's something that will get explained in due course. It sounds as if you're doing OK on the insulin you took and what you ate. Correction doses are just for, well, correcting a high reading when a mistake (over how much insulin to take with a meal) results in a high reading later, so you wouldn't normally eat with them. It's not something you're normally expected to get your head round in the first couple of weeks though, so don't worry, it sounds like you're getting to grips with it. Your health care team won't be wanting to overload you with fine tuning techniques while you're still practicing the basics.
Enjoy the rest of your evening and try not to worry too much, it will fall into place as you gain experience.


----------



## Kaylz (Nov 26, 2016)

thank's very much for all your help and sorry to have taken up a chunk of your evening, hope you enjoy the rest of your evening too  x


----------



## Robin (Nov 26, 2016)

Kaylz said:


> thank's very much for all your help and sorry to have taken up a chunk of your evening, hope you enjoy the rest of your evening too  x


Don't worry about that, OH is watching the footy ( yawn) and  help is what we're all here for!


----------

